# get me out of this mess!!!!!!



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

i am looking to drop a lot of bodyfat, here is my diet and training shedule

Morning cardio - 40 mins slow jog

Breakfast - 2 weatabix and protein shake with teaspoon of olive oil

(this is because i take my breaky wiv me to have on way to work b4 work)

Mid morn - 150 chicken salad 80g mixed nuts

Lunch - 150 chicken salad, reggae sauce

Mid afternoon - protein shake with teaspoon of oil oil

training weights 3 times a week, boxing 2days, cardio other days

Tea - meat (chicken, beef, pork or lamb) broccoli

cheat day on a sunday

i have attached a couple of photos to show you what i have to contend with, i have been doin this for about two weeks and seem to be making progress, but would like to make as much as possible

all help appreciated


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

can some1 resize these 4 me plz???? sorry


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks ok at the moment. How much do you weigh?


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see plenty of protein and some good fats, your carb intake does look very low though, personally I would add some wholegrains.


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

That said you might be getting carbs in your salads, what do your salads contain?


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

just lettuce in my salad, ive cut my carbs right down as i have been strugglin to get my bodyweight down,

ithought dropping your carbs were a good way to drop bodyfat?

am i consuming enough fats?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I always recommend (if you're patient enough!) to try and gain a stone or two of muscle before cutting as that extra muscle really makes a massive (pun not intended!) difference to your dieting...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

My uneducated advice would be have patience and just stick with it. I managed to shed over 2 stone in about 3 months just by cutting right back on the carbs and I wasn't doing anything like the cardio you're putting in. Biggest difference between your diet and mine I would say is that I eat a fair amount of eggs and oily fish which are good source of fats. Natural peanut butter is worth thinking about as well - I find it especially great for dealing with hunger pangs that previously would have got me snacking. I keep a jar in my drawer at work and sup a couple of teaspoonfuls when needed. I also eat a lot more veg than you appear to be doing (the green healthy stuff not the starchy or sugary kind) so you may want to consider that as their a great source of vitamins, minerals and dietry fibre.

Re the mixed nuts, someone posted recently pointing out that raw nuts contain enzyme inhibitors. I wasn't aware of this and still have to get my head around the real-world impact but you may want to check it out yourself.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

learner23 said:


> can some1 resize these 4 me plz???? sorry


Here you go mate.


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

cheers vsideboy


----------



## new_toys (Aug 7, 2009)

Your pics ain't as bad as your thinking bud, how old are you? My advice would be to stick with it at the minute. Your diet is pretty good in my opinion. Just after christmas i dropped 14KG in about 5 weeks, But i was doing loads of cardio daily.

You'll get there in the end mate!


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks

did you run a keto then? or just cut back on the carbs, my veg usually consists of broccoli and sometimes pease


----------



## new_toys (Aug 7, 2009)

I ran keto. Or as close as uni would allow me too. Too much booze really fuvks it all up lol. I literally ran off to tablespoons of pnut butter a day as my carbs until my cheat day


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

ian montrose - did you run keto as well or did you just cut back on the carbs m8?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

learner23 said:


> ian montrose - did you run keto as well or did you just cut back on the carbs m8?


No keto as I've tried that before and found it difficult to stick to for any length of time and I wanted a more long-term lifestyle change that I could happily live with. My basic approach was just to cut out the large volume carbs such as rice, bread, potatoes (including chips, crisps etc) and pasta all of which I used to eat large amounts of. I'm not obsessive with it and still allow myself the odd indulgence, though when I do I keep the portions sensible and stick to the less processed, wholegrain forms. I'm very pleased with the results and whilst I could have lost more in a shorter period I've found it very easy to live with and at no time have I felt like I was dieting - no calorie counting and I never have to suffer feeling hungry. The only downside, if you can call it that, is I've had to replace all my clothes so make sure you budget for that


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

your diet looks good... just stick at it and work hard


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

at what rate have you been losing weight?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

most of my weight gain was from eating portions that were too large too.

once you cut down the portion sizes and eat slightly healthier then you would lose weight eventually without doing anything else, so the weights/cardio just helps to speed that up a bit.

But as you seem to have the diet sorted out mate, I'd just stick with it and depending on the amount of cardio you're doing will depend how fast it comes off. I've still got a way to go yet as currently 21.5% bodyfat and wanna be nearer 10, but I've been doing weights for about 7 months with very little cardio and have come down from 96kg to 90.5kg (28% to 21.5%) and have gained some muscle mass in this time too.

I could do it quicker but still like a cheat day on the weekend, not totally cut out the lager and not doing much cardio and its still coming off slowly. If you're eating well and doing weights then you'll be fine, just isn't an instant thing thats all mate.

I'm stepping it up a bit now though and gonna be doing 45 mins cycling before breakfast 3 days a week, weights 3 days a week and 1 day rest.

Keep it up mate, you'll lose it in the end.


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

smaj210 said:


> Looks ok at the moment. How much do you weigh?


bout 13st m8


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

new_toys said:


> Your pics ain't as bad as your thinking bud, how old are you? My advice would be to stick with it at the minute. Your diet is pretty good in my opinion. Just after christmas i dropped 14KG in about 5 weeks, But i was doing loads of cardio daily.
> 
> You'll get there in the end mate!


22 mate, thats what im trying to do , get plenty of cardio in, started doin it b4 breakfast, feel like its doin me some good!!!!!


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> No keto as I've tried that before and found it difficult to stick to for any length of time and I wanted a more long-term lifestyle change that I could happily live with. My basic approach was just to cut out the large volume carbs such as rice, bread, potatoes (including chips, crisps etc) and pasta all of which I used to eat large amounts of. I'm not obsessive with it and still allow myself the odd indulgence, though when I do I keep the portions sensible and stick to the less processed, wholegrain forms. I'm very pleased with the results and whilst I could have lost more in a shorter period I've found it very easy to live with and at no time have I felt like I was dieting - no calorie counting and I never have to suffer feeling hungry. The only downside, if you can call it that, is I've had to replace all my clothes so make sure you budget for that


i would be more than happy to have to replace my clothes if i was in the shape i wanted to be in, i want to get by bodyfat down low enough so i can see my abs - for the first time ever - if i stick to this strictly do you think this is achievable and what kind of time scale????


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> most of my weight gain was from eating portions that were too large too.
> 
> once you cut down the portion sizes and eat slightly healthier then you would lose weight eventually without doing anything else, so the weights/cardio just helps to speed that up a bit.
> 
> ...


that has been my biggest problem i think "eating too big portions" at tea time bout 7pm, i eat really strict in the day small/medium size portions, then used to go mad at tea, ive cut out my jacket potatoe or bread with my tea and feel loads better and not stuffed!!!!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

no reason to not have a jacket spud mate, but make it a small one, and have it in your post workout meal (oh and don't smother it in butter and other bad stuff!)

I train at about 6 til 7 3 days a week and on those days I will have either small jacket spud or some wholemeal pasta or brown rice along with the steak/mince/chicken/tuna and veggies. Then non workout days I will have the same but without the spud/pasta/rice.

And don't worry about having a cheat meal at the weekend (don't make the full weekend a cheat tho) it helps to get rid of the whole diet craziness from your mind.

hmm 13stone, well i would do like I did mate, I started at 15 stone 6 or something like that, did 5 months of eating healthier with better portions/daily meal splits with no cardio and 3 days of weight training. This has helped to bulk up some muscles a bit without making me put more fat on (unlike if I'd just gone on a bulking diet instead) I did lose some weight by doing this too, but now doing 3 x 45 mins cardio sessions a week its helping to lose the weight a bit quicker and I feel I've got some muscles under there now that will show once the fats gone.

Otherwise you lose the fat you've got and with not much muscle below it you'll be like a stick insect once its gone.

Do 6 months of training and then start on the cardio. Honest mate, with hardly any cardio and just weight training I've gone from 15st 6 down to about 14st 4ish yet I am definitely bigger than I was before i started (so hopefully lost more than the stone of fat and put on muscle too). Now the cardio should help me bin the extra fat a bit quicker than it would already be coming off without cardio in there.



> if i stick to this strictly do you think this is achievable and what kind of time scale


definitely mate, hard to say of timescales though as we all burn fat at different rates. Should see a big change by christmas I reckon. Maybe not as much as you want, but it'll be an improvement. Ideally I think you want to aim for losing 1lb of fat per week so as not to let your body think its starving and start storing emergency fat supplies. Get your current weight and the weights you would like to be and then work it out buddy.

Good luck and keep us updated of progress.

Dan


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

If you are looking to drop the weight, try and 'meal swap'. By this I mean having your biggest meal at breakfast, then have a smaller lunch and an even smaller dinner.

I have done this and have dropped 3stone since Xmas, with LOTS of cardio and weight training :thumbup1:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

I did 45 min cardio each morning before breakfast 5 times a week and weight training (push/pull/legs) 3 times a week in the eve and ate low carbs expext breakfast and pwo and i went form 17.4 stone to 14 stone at the mintue in around 4months!

Its not easy at times when the weight slows but stick at it and it will be worth it. I loved the early morning jog for 45mins and doing the weights at night seemed to work


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

wot kind of cardio did you to hiit or slow - heart rate around 65%

pwo - is that pre/post workout???

also i tend to get to my weight sessions and really struggle for energy and motivation, and cant seem to lift anything near where i usually do and end up fobbing it off and goin straight onto cardio, would it be worth having an energy/carb drink b4 i do my weight sessions, and doin a bit of cardio after???

any ideas


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

have a banana or something before the workout mate, will give you a bit of a boost.

pwo is post workout.


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

Apart from diet, the biggest single thing that seemed to affect my wait loss was type of cardio. I switched from doing (treadmill) pre weight 20mins @ 10k + post weights 18 mins @ 10k (I sandwich my weights with two sets of cardio), to pre weights 21mins HIIT @ 8-16k + post weights 18 mins @ 8-16k and a 3 minute cool down. It seemed to make a massive difference to me. Might be worth an experiment


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> have a banana or something before the workout mate, will give you a bit of a boost.
> 
> pwo is post workout.


cant stand bananas unfortunately? just out of interest y wouldnt you have a red bull???

any other suggestions instead of banana?? rice cakes? wholemeal bread?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello, just thought i would pop in.

must say the advice ian_montrouse has given is spot on. repped.

im 22 also, When i started i was 15.8 im now down to 12.12 with alot of cardio and some great advice off here.

The only thing i would comment on is your cheat meal? is it a meal or a time to cheat e.g eat what you like between 18:00- 19:30? and also try not to have it once a week try once every 2 weeks or once a month?

also your diet looks fine just add more good fats, try peanut butter on rivita before bed i really look forward to it!

you dont look as bad as you think, you carry weight the same as me around the waist area.

all the best mate.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cardio is the way forward for fat loss.

Interval training is particularly good for stripping the fat.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Smitch said:


> *Cardio is the way forward for fat loss.*
> 
> Interval training is particularly good for stripping the fat.


amen


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> you carry weight the same as me around the waist area.


same as all of us mate.

blokes keep it on the belly, women keep it on the thighs and butt.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

really does my head in. when i say i wanna lose another 8lbs-10lbs people are like "from where? they'll have to chop an arm off!"

no from my love handle belly area!


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

learner23 said:


> cant stand bananas unfortunately? just out of interest y wouldnt you have a red bull???
> 
> any other suggestions instead of banana?? rice cakes? wholemeal bread?


any suggestions peeps???


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> same as all of us mate.
> 
> blokes keep it on the belly, women keep it on the thighs and butt.


that made me feel better, at least im not the only one!!!! does p1ss u off tho!!!!!


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> My uneducated advice would be have patience and just stick with it. I managed to shed over 2 stone in about 3 months just by cutting right back on the carbs and I wasn't doing anything like the cardio you're putting in. *Biggest difference between your diet and mine I would say is that I eat a fair amount of eggs and oily fish which are good source of fats*. Natural peanut butter is worth thinking about as well - I find it especially great for dealing with hunger pangs that previously would have got me snacking. I keep a jar in my drawer at work and sup a couple of teaspoonfuls when needed. I also eat a lot more veg than you appear to be doing (the green healthy stuff not the starchy or sugary kind) so you may want to consider that as their a great source of vitamins, minerals and dietry fibre.
> 
> Re the mixed nuts, someone posted recently pointing out that raw nuts contain enzyme inhibitors. I wasn't aware of this and still have to get my head around the real-world impact but you may want to check it out yourself.


got my self sum 369 capsules and mixed nuts, and added salmon once or twice a week, bit of olive oil on my meat at tea time


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

feel loads better this week, dont really feel bloated at all due to cutting out carbs at tea time (except veg), feel loads lighter and clothes fit lot better!!!!!, should weigh myself really and check every week!! will post sum more photos soon see if any1 can notice any difference


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

do it mate, i doubt you look as bad as you think!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

go for it mate, pm them to me if you want them resizing again bud.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

learner23 said:


> feel loads better this week, dont really feel bloated at all due to cutting out carbs at tea time (except veg), feel loads lighter and clothes fit lot better!!!!!, should weigh myself really and check every week!! will post sum more photos soon see if any1 can notice any difference


I prefer not to weigh myself regularly personally. Each to their own obviously but my bodyweight can fluctuate by a few pounds just through natural daily changes. Add to that you shouldn't want to lose too much too quickly and if you're doing weights you could actually find that the muscle you put on cancels out the weight of the fat you lose. Jumping on the scales after a week and finding you've theoretically put on a pound or two can dent moral and tempt one to change tactics before the regime you're on has been given a fair chance. Stick to the diet and the training and have faith in the system. As it stands, you're feeling better and your clothes are feeling looser - that's enough to tell you you're on the right track for now. Well done so far.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

again ian, great advice.

when i started i was weighing every morning! looking back that was crazy + stupid.


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I prefer not to weigh myself regularly personally. Each to their own obviously but my bodyweight can fluctuate by a few pounds just through natural daily changes. Add to that you shouldn't want to lose too much too quickly and if you're doing weights you could actually find that the muscle you put on cancels out the weight of the fat you lose. Jumping on the scales after a week and finding you've theoretically put on a pound or two can dent moral and tempt one to change tactics before the regime you're on has been given a fair chance. Stick to the diet and the training and have faith in the system. As it stands, you're feeling better and your clothes are feeling looser - that's enough to tell you you're on the right track for now. Well done so far.


thats exactly what i would do as well - ie get p1ssed off if my weight has gone up or not changed, and start to change things in my diet and training, and gonna take your advice and stick to what im doin 4 now, as it seems to be goin well, havnt done any morning cardio this week as feel like im getting a cold and bin trying to get plenty of sleep, gonna av a gud weekends training (and bit of drinking sunday as its bank holiday) then back on my morning cardio tuesday, fink i just need to stick at it and not get ideas in my head into changing things that seem to be going well

will get some progress pics up here tomorrow or saturday !!!! :thumb:


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> go for it mate, pm them to me if you want them resizing again bud.


cheers m8


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for all the help and advice peeps!!!!!!!!!!

:beer: :beer:


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

here goes


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

ready 4 my cheat meal after hard weeks training!!!!! pizza i fink mmmmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey well done on posting pics mate its hard!

just keep at the cardio, and watch the diet.

read these forums too, all ways motivation on here!


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

learner23 said:


> here goes


any guesses on what bodyfat % i am ????????


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

about 30% bf


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm getting weighed every other friday morning, same scales at the gym and although the weights coming down, I think they need recalibrating as my bf % has gone up 2 % in the past 2 weeks even though I've gone from 14st 3lb to 13st 13lb.

Got an exercise bike now though so will be 45 mins before breakfast everyday for a while. Did go out on the road a few times in those 2 weeks, but as my breakfast is 5:30 in the morning during the week its a bit cold/scary going out in the dark in a morning so just did it later on a weekend before breakfast.

Keep at it though mate, looking like you're making progress buddy.


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> about 30% bf


sh111111t, thats a lot of bodyfat!!!!! didnt realise i was that high!!!!

got some work to do!!!!!!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

slow and steady mate, then you're more likely to keep at it.


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> slow and steady mate, then you're more likely to keep at it.


considering doin a keto diet, or am i best stiking at what im doin?

what you think


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well its working now mate, so I'd stick with it for now. If progress slows down then consider doing something else maybe (research keto alot though don't just jump in with both feet) but you should be ok for a while buddy.


----------

